

Data Analysis: Which Facebook Post Type Rules The News Feed? - nierhoff
http://quint.ly/1iUtOrs

======
antr
what's with the bitly/quint.ly link?

~~~
nierhoff
sorry for that: [http://quint.ly/1iUtOrs](http://quint.ly/1iUtOrs)

